# What is the use of  Dolby Digital Decoder & DTS Decoder?



## noob (Jun 9, 2015)

I am buying a full HD LED TV.

I have shortlisted 2 models. LG 42LB5610 (non-smart) & LG 42LB5820 (smart)

I can anyway turn non-smart TV in to smart TV using Chromecast.

42LB5610 supports only Dolby Digital Decoder while 42LB5820 supports Dolby Digital Decoder as well as DTS Decoder.

1. so what is the advantage of having DTS Decoder ? 

2. If i buy a creative 5.1 PC speaker and connect to TV, will it work out of box on both TV ? Or do i have to buy some device to make it work ? (3.5 mm jack is  2 channel audio..thats why asking this Q)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 10, 2015)

You will need an audio system with a 'Digital In' eg. optical or coaxial. A normal 5.1 won't have that. Look at Rs 20k and above Home Theatre systems or 5.1 speakers,that has Dolby digital/dts decoders built in.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2015)

1.none unless you like playing a 6gb video file with multichannel DTS audio on your TV which will downmix it to 2 channel stereo making it sound like any other usual stereo 2 channel mp3 audio.
2.see 1 above.It doesn't matter even if you connect 7.1 speakers to TV,you will just get upmixed "fake surround" as TV already downmixes any surround sound to 2 channel.To get "real surround" audio you will need to connect speakers to pc or AVR using s/pdif port like mentioned in above post.


----------



## baiju (Jun 10, 2015)

I have LG 42LB5610. The built in usb player of the tv plays most of the movies with DD audio. But if you try to play movies with DTS audio, then the tv will show unsupported audio format error. Video will play though. So if you have lots of dts movies then get the tv with dts decoding. Or you will need to buy external media players or pc to play these movies.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2015)

*why would you get DTS audio files in the 1st place if you are not going to hear the multichannel DTS audio but downmixed 2.0 stereo,save bandwidth as well as time & get files with DD or AAC or even mp3 audio?*


----------



## Gollum (Jun 11, 2015)

what are you going to connect the tv to?
PC?
If yes, then forget about dolby etc. most players convert the audio to PCM.
I had a hard time to get the PC to give bitstream(DTS / DD) output directly over HDMI.

for now, just get the TV and any 2.1 speakers as the tv only has 1 headphone out.

Optical out is only for an AV receiver. So if you are playing content off usb hdd then you can set the raw audio to go through the optical cable from your tv to your AV receiver and the AV receiver will decode the sound.


----------

